
Too Much of the World Cup Is Just Soccer Failing to Get Out of Its Own Way - kwindla
https://deadspin.com/too-much-of-the-world-cup-is-just-soccer-failing-to-get-1835674531
======
elisto
According to Forbes [1] men's world cup generated $6b in revenue and shared
$400m between participants. [1] The women's world cup is expected to generate
$131m and share $30m between participants. This means that as a share of the
pie, women's are actually making more % wise, even though there is less
demand. This is likely needed, in part, to encourage more woman to participate
in the world cup so that it can grow in the future.

It is difficult to dole out blame in scenarios such as this, should you blame
FIFA? The country's soccer organizations? The media? The customers?

[1] [https://www.forbes.com/sites/mikeozanian/2019/03/07/world-
cu...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/mikeozanian/2019/03/07/world-cup-soccer-
pay-disparity-between-men-and-women-is-justified/#302968246da4)

